# Mississauga Luthier - Defretting



## Captain567 (Jan 27, 2010)

Playing a bit more jazz, I realized that what I really want out of my acoustic bass guitar is a mini double-bass, really. I already have flatwounds on, but it's not thumpy enough, I still want to go fretless. Instead of buying a whole new acoustic bass, I was thinking of going the defretting route. I've got a Michael Kelly, and I don't want to do it myself and risk messing it up, so I'd rather take it to a pro.

Who should I go to for this? I'd like to go somewhere local, rather not go to Toronto or anything. Cost is also a factor, if I could get a rough idea of how much it'd cost to get this done, I'd be really grateful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

Luthier Tony Karol lives in Mississauga. He is a friend of mine and a good builder. I am not sure how much repair work he does these days but it is worth giving him a call. I really have no clue how much he would charge for such a repair. I would probably be charging somewhere in the range of $150-250 based on the amount of time I think the job would take.

Drop Tony a line Karol Guitars. 

Josh


----------

